# Possable piraya in mating mood



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I have aquired a 9 inch piraya about 1 month ago. and I think it's a male because he has become dark. And the tail is jet black all the time now.
He has all the fish in corners. And is not letting them move and is now relenlessly following and chasing the other piraya. He has dug a corner of a tank out down to glass. How long does this last? And do i have to remove him? When will this end?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Also i dont see any bulges on the other one that is about 7". When females are eggbound do they always show signs?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Don't make to much out of it. Just keep monitoring them to make sure the more aggressive fish is not simply hungry or made a chosen territory. Keep in mind, these fish are large when full grown. Not sure what size aquario you have it in, but hope it is a large one.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I have two 85 gal tanks and i am making or purchasing a very large one at least 300 gal i'm hoping to have it ready in about 3 to 4 months. I don't want to keep him by himself because of hearing that p's get more territorial and aggressive when kept alone for long periods. And i have four others with him. 7 inch piraya and three 4"cariba.


----------

